# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Vamos preparando la proxima Kedada en Barcelona?

## Andrew

Esta vez vamos a hacerlo con tiempo...
Yo, por mi parte, de momento propongo el sábado 24 de Noviembre (Es decir, a finales del mes que viene...

¿alguien se apunta?
¿alguien propone otra fecha?

----------


## Andrew

Ah, por cierto, en la última quedada fuimos pokillos, pero estuvo bien... en el Blog de MagoMero están colgados los dos videos de streetMagic que hicimos...http://magomero.wordpress.com/  y en el link de la anterior kedada hay alguna que otra foto... http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...r=asc&start=30

----------


## MagoMero

Andrew....
Te veo muy muy fuerte!!!  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  
A un mes vista... pueden pasar muchas cosas, pero a priori.. YO ME APUNTO!!

Por cierto, dale un vistazo a lo que comenta Dante...http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=15463

No se que fecha piensa poner... pero pinta muy muy bien!!

Saludos

----------


## SIGLATTI

Ostras que rabia no haber podido estar alli, es que los sabados no me va muy bien, pero a ver si el proximo puedo combinarlo.
Que te ha pasado con el nombre Andrew :?:

----------


## Andrew

Je je... El de Tonicus fué lo primero que se me ocurrió (me llamo Toni) pero despues de divagar y buscar algo mas "bonito" pues, como mi nombre real es Antonio-Andrés... pues pensé que Andres (Andrew) me gustaba mas... así que pedí que me lo cambiases... ¿que tal... os gusta?

Saludos !

----------


## Arnau

al final el sabado 20 (mañana), hay algo?

----------


## A.Marin

no la hicimos el dia 13

----------


## El quijote

Hola,

soy de Barcelona y completamente nuevo en esto de la Magia, ..me gustaría conoceros e ir aprendiendo..llevo meses con el Canuto y practicando así que poco puedo hacer de momento....si aceptáis novatos aunque solo sea para aguntar la cámara me apunto.

----------


## Arnau

ok

y la proxima quando es?


salut!

----------


## MAURI

Bienvenido Quijote!!
Pues claro que contamos contigo para la proxima quedada!!
y si sabes de alguna Dulcinea que se quiera apuntar, será también bienvenida (jejejej).
Buen libro el de Canuto, pero ahora lo que te hace falta és intercambiar tecnicas con nosortos.

----------


## Arnau

yo el 24 me apunto


salut!

----------


## Andrew

Bueno, hacemos recuento... de momento somos 6... rectificar si me equivoco:

-MagoMero
-A.Marin
-Mauri
-Arnau
-El quijote
-Andrew (yo mizmo)

A ver que dice The Black Prince, creo que ya habrá vuelto de sus andaduras por USA a finales del mes que viene... 

MagoMero, hacemos un juramento de "mucha street-magic" esta vez?

----------


## Némesis

Andrew, en principio puedes contar conmigo también.
Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## Arnau

pero yo solo vengo a mirar eeee


salut!

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo si que podré ^_^

Un abrazote

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Lo pongo tb aqui.
Os recuerdo que hay "quedada" hoy para ir a ver a Blake a las 21:30 En principio kdamos a las 20 delante del zurich

Un saludo

----------


## Andrew

Rehacemos la lista pues...

-MagoMero 
-A.Marin 
-Mauri 
-Arnau 
-El quijote 
-Némesis
-The black Prince
-Andrew (yo mizmo) 

total (de momento...) 8 magos ! y todavia falta un mes... vamos a tener que llamar con antelación al Viena para ir reservando espacio, que si no, no vamos a poder entrar todos...

y Ricky Berlin ? viene?   Ah, por cierto.. ¿que tal Blake? valió la pena?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Lo de Blake
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ighlight=blake

Lo del 24 de Noviembre depende de lo que diga Dante 
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...463&highlight=

Apuntante Andrew!

----------


## MagoMero

Buenas...

Andrew... tienes razón, si a falta de un mes ya somos 8... buf.. que éxito...
Pero esta vez tendremos que hacer más cosillas en la calle.. y que el Viena sea el "Resopon"...

Por cierto, Ricky Berlin tiene razón... si el concurso que está montando Dante se hace finalmente el 24.... yo no podré quedar... estoy apuntado!!!  :Wink:   :Wink:  

Saludos

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo si lo de dante es el 24 de noviembre...no podré participar. Almenos vendré a mirar. Señor magomero cuando pueda envieme un resumen ^_^

----------


## Andrew

A ver, está claro que, entre todos necesitamos organizar esto...

Por un lado tenemos la quedada y por otro lado el tema del "concurso". Por supuesto, el tema del concurso es mucho mas importante que la quedada, ya que la quedada la podemos hacer el dia que tengamos ganas, pero el concurso no (supongo que habrá que decir dia y hora para reservar la sala, hacer preparativos, buscar material...etc.) Así pues, quedamos un poco a espensas e que Dante nos diga como tiene el tema y, dependiendo de eso, hacemos la Kedada un dia u otro...

¿no os parece?

----------


## MagoMero

Buenas...
Dado que el concurso finalmente será el 1 DE DICIEMBRE...
creo que podemos seguir quedando el dia 24 de Noviembre!!!

Ya direis..

Saludos

----------


## Andrew

Pues bueno... si nadie pone inconveniente, lo dicho, quedamos el 24 a las 5 en el Zurich... 

Mantenemos la lista anterior? 
todos los que se habian apubtado siguen apuntados?

----------


## The Black Prince

en principio yo si que iré

----------


## SIGLATTI

Apuntame  a mi tambien que algo gordo tiene que pasar para perdermelo esta vez.

----------


## dante

Tambien me apunto!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

ahhh si, yo también  :117:

----------


## mralonso

pues bueno ¡ ¡¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ 

i yo puedo benir  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ?

si es asi me apunto  :-o

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> *i* yo puedo *b*enir ?


Si dejas de torturar a O´Malley, Sí.
(después te quejas que no te quitan la amonestación...)

----------


## MagoMero

Genial!!
Parecerá una previa del concurso!!!
Y sabiendo que Dante se pasará... tenemos Street Magic asegurado!!! jijij (Dante, no nos conocemos personalmente pero Nemesis ya me ha contado   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:  )

Nos vemos el 24 en el Zurich (17.00h)

Saludos

----------


## dante

Esta semana colgaré el 5º espisodio de Decklords, pero me faltan los nombres de los que habéis venido a las quedadas y grabado con nosotros. Podéis enviarme un privado con vuestros nombres y primer apellido? o postearlos aquí? Es para poner los nombres en los créditos finales.

Jaku, Jordi, Marin... etc que no me acuerdo de todos ahora  :Oops:  

PD: No estáis obligados a hacerlo... creo que sobra decir esto.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Hola, yo soy Ricky Berlin.
 :117: 
Si miras el post de la última kdd donde grabamos, allí puse los nombres de las personas que salían en las fotos. Si hay alguno que no sepas, cuelga o envía la foto via mp.

----------


## A.Marin

Angel Marin

----------


## Andrew

Toni Rodríguez (Andrew)

Mil discupas por tanto tiempo sin postear (problemas personales...)

----------


## dante

El episodio 5 de decklords está ya apunto, que sepáis que me estáis traumando con los subtitulos... AAAAAAhGGGG. 
Es lo que tiene que se te cuelgue el programa con la mier*a de los subtitulos cada vez que añades uno...

Tendría que haberlo colgado el domingo pero por lo que he dicho anteriormente se me ha complicado un poco. Mañana tendría que estar.

Ricky puse tu comentario del google como toma final ;-)

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Ricky puse tu comentario del google como toma final ;-)


¿¿?? El juego de Google de cartas :Confused: 
¿¿¿Me lo grabaste :Confused: 
No me acuerdo, creía que sólo me habías grabado con la pareja de américa latina, con la Italiana y con las chicas de Rambla... ui ui, que me graban a escondidas...  :117: 

Por el tema subtitulos, me has de meter más bronca!  :117: 
Empiezo a hacer un juego a unas chicas y me dice Dante, "Para Para! que has de hablar en castellano!" y yo, "ui si, perdona, a ver chicas, volvamos a empezar, ahora vais a coger una carta... i la ficareu dins de la baralla..."  :twisted: 

El inconsciente... es culpa del inconsciente...

----------


## dante

:117: ... ami me pasó en casi todo el episodio 3, pero como después me tocó a mi montarlo y subtitularlo lo recordaré siempre.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> ... ami me pasó en casi todo el episodio 3, pero como después me tocó a mi montarlo y subtitularlo lo recordaré siempre.


Menos chachara y más curre, que no lo veo colgado en Decklords.
Llevo todo el dia haciendo reload en vuestra web, jajaja.  :twisted:

----------


## dante

Esta noche aunque tarde estará! ahora no puedo hacer nada por que me voy al curro   :Wink:

----------


## MAURI

yo soy  Mauri!!

----------


## dante

Bueno lo prometido es deuda! se está subiendo el vídeo al servidor. ser pacientes supongo que antes de las 12 habrá acabado. Os podéis descargar el de descarga directa, o por el la eMul@ más lesto pero de mejor resolución.

Es una lástima que el mal uso de esta tecnologia impida a la difusión de obras como la nuestra que se ven censuradas implicitamente. Cuanto daño y cuanto bien que puede llegar a hacer. Depende de ti.

En el de descarga directa los subtítulos no se ven bien por la compresión.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Son las 00:07 y esto no va eh :Confused: 
Estoy enganchado a Decklords y me has tenido pendiente todo el día de la web
Ale, ahora me enfado y me voy a dormir!

 :twisted:

----------


## dante

la conexión me va lenta pone que quedan 28 minutos

----------


## A.Marin

al final a esta kdd no podre asistir, tengo que hacer una actuacion de magia
pero en el torneo estare para repartir las barajas  :D

----------


## dante

Osea que actuos por ahí y no te decides a participar en el concurso ehhhh!! vale vale  :twisted:

----------


## mralonso

a que hora i donde ?

fnac a las 4 ?

x ciero vendre llo con otro mago

quantos somos al final ?

----------


## SIGLATTI

Buenas.... ya que parece que Andrew ( espero que estes bien) esta perdido hago yo el recuento, a ver como queda la lista.

Andrew
MagoMero
El Quijote
Arnau
Mauri
Némesis
The Black Prince
Ricky Berlin
Dante
Mralonso
Siglatti
Y el compañero de Mralonso

Tenemos la baja de A. Marin (espeo que vaya bien la actuación, creo que todos lo entendemos :( )

Y no se si se me pasa alguien.

A las 4 o a las 5?

----------


## MagoMero

Buenas a todos...

Normalmente quedamos a las 17.00 en Zurich...
Yo la verdad es que preferiría poder mantener la hora tradicional!!

Nos vemos allí el sábado!

PD. MagoMero es todo junto...   :Oops:   :Oops:  

Nos vemos

----------


## SIGLATTI

Ok a las 5, alli nos vemos.

Nota: Perdona MagoMero, me ha despistado la M mayuscula. Ya esta editado.

Un saludo.

----------


## vulcano

Hola. Me invitó Berlin a asistir a la reunion. Estoy intentando hacer lo posible por ir. Tambien se lo he comentado a un compañero mio  que se  inicia en el mundillo y le gustaria venir. ¿Hay alguna pega para que venga conmigo?

Saludos a todos.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

No es que te haya invitado, es que TODOS podemos venir  :117: 
Es una Reunión abierta para todos los niveles. Cualquier persona es bienvenida.

Un saludo.

----------


## mralonso

Haber qunto la historia…

Yo Mago alons (me e cambiado el nombre)
Me traigo a otro mago, y ese mago se trae a otro, y ese otro se trae otro, y ese otro la novia

Mag Alonso
	-Magic proper
		-Mag Gonzalo
		-No se como se llama
			su novia (un poco maga
Pepmariamagic (por confirmar)
Mag Pampa (por confirmar)

No ay premio por traer 6 ? jejejejeje

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Bueno, no será una reunión de magos, será un Zoo de magos.



Es el zoo de Berlin... de Ricky Berlin, jaja.
(Vale, chiste malo)

----------


## MagoMero

Buenas...
Siglatti, estás perdonad!!! jiji  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Vamos a ser muchísimos.. que bien nos lo vamos a pasar!!!

Pero si queremos hacer Street Magic (que yo quiero...  :Oops:  ) deberíamos repartirnos en grupos... si no nadie querrá para ante tanto mago 'deseoso' de hacer temita... se creeran que es algún timo o algo!!

Dante... traerás equipo para hacer nueva entrega de Decklords?

Saludos

----------


## Némesis

Pues yo me tengo que retirar.
Dante os contará por qué, él lo sabe.

 :D 

Lo lamento. Abrazos a todos.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Pues yo me tengo que retirar.
> Dante os contará por qué, él lo sabe.
> 
>  :D 
> 
> Lo lamento. Abrazos a todos.


Retirar de que? de la KDD? del foro? de la magia? del concurso?
*Una M!*

No Nemesis, No party.

----------


## Némesis

De momento de la KDD. Del concurso ya hablaremos.
Lee mi ubicación, repanolis.   :Lol:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Billy: estoy asustado, Poncho.
Poncho: ¿De qué hablas ? Tu no tienes miedo de ningun hombre.
Billy: Hay algo ahí fuera acechandonos, y no es un hombre. Vamos a morir todos.



Neme: estoy asustado, Rick.
Rick: ¿De qué hablas ? Tu no tienes miedo de ningun Juego.
Neme: Hay algo ahí fuera acechandonos, y no es una Rutina. Vamos a morir todos.

----------


## vulcano

Bien. Quedo enterado.
Ahora solo me falta saber la localizacion de  Zurich, para ver si llego.

Si podeis aclararlo lo  agradeceria nuevamente.

saludos   :Oops:

----------


## SIGLATTI

Actualizamos la lista que no veas como esta la cosa, vamos a tener que cerrar el Zurich, por ahora 18, a ver quien mas viene o quien se raja.

Andrew 
MagoMero 
El Quijote 
Arnau 
Mauri 
The Black Prince 
Ricky Berlin 
Dante 
Mag Alonso 
Magic proper 
Mag Gonzalo 
No se como se llama 
y su novia
Pepmariamagic (por confirmar) 
Mag Pampa (por confirmar) 
Vulcano
Compañero de Vulcano.
Siglatti


Nemesis y A.Marin baja...........

Vulcano, el Zurich esta en plaza Catalunya, una vez alli pregunta y te indicaran, si es que no lo ves antes.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Yo no voy (y no tengo resguardo).

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Cafe Zurich:
Plaza Cataluña, al lado del metro.

Bueno, siempre estamos por ahí, depende de la gente estamos más hacia la entrada de metro o más hacia la entrada del Triangle. Tu busca gente rara con Cartas en la mano.

http://www.balcells.com/photo_albums/xmas04/index2.html

Es justamente donde pone L6L7 y Metro



O´ma no viene... No está invitado.

----------


## MagoMero

Exacto....
Yo las dos veces que he venido a una Kdd he visto a alguien con cartas delante del aparador de una joyeria... que está entre el zurich i la entrada al Triangle...


18!!! buf, daremos miedo!!!!

Saludos
[/img][/url]

----------


## iviro

Ultimamente elegis unas fechas muy malas para mi.
Espero volver a veros pronto.

Por cierto Nemesis, huyendo de tus Fans?
Ya te vi el otro dia por C33, respondiendo unas preguntas,
Faltó sacaras las cartas.........jejeje.

Un saludo.

----------


## Andrew

Jo, que ilusión me hace la buena acogida que ha tenido la quedada... Os parece si vamos primero vamos al Viena y luego salimos a hacer StreetMagic, creo que seria interesante para el hecho de conocernos un poquin. Yo, por mi parte que, en persona, sólo conozco a MagoMero y The Black Prince (porque A.Marin no viene...) así pues me gustaría sentarnos un ratin a conocernos (ya sabéis, sin rozaduras ni nada de eso, como mucho alguna paji-piiiiii-lla, pero sin maric-piiiiiiiii-onadas je je je).

Ah, para los que no lo sepan, el Viena es una bar-frankfurt con dos plantas, en la de arriba hay bastantes mesas y se puede charlar bien. Aunque no sé si cabremos todos juntos !!

Bueno, a ver que os parece...

Salu2 ! de nuevo a todos !

----------


## Sr.Sugenheim

Ante todo buenas,soy muy nuevo en to esto,hay un buen mago del foro que me dijo como iniciarme,me comento sobre el foro y la quedada.
bueno es solo decir que si no hay inconvenientes allí estaré,mi única intención es ver , aprender y disfrutar ya que me gusta bastante el tema magia.
bueno saludos a todos de "el nuevo"
Sr. andrew ya estoy registre muchas gracias por tus consejillos!!!!!!!!

----------


## MagoMero

> Jo, que ilusión me hace la buena acogida que ha tenido la quedada... Os parece si vamos primero vamos al Viena y luego salimos a hacer StreetMagic, creo que seria interesante para el hecho de conocernos un poquin. Yo, por mi parte que, en persona, sólo conozco a MagoMero y The Black Prince (porque A.Marin no viene...) así pues me gustaría sentarnos un ratin a conocernos (ya sabéis, sin rozaduras ni nada de eso, como mucho alguna paji-piiiiii-lla, pero sin maric-piiiiiiiii-onadas je je je).
> 
> Ah, para los que no lo sepan, el Viena es una bar-frankfurt con dos plantas, en la de arriba hay bastantes mesas y se puede charlar bien. Aunque no sé si cabremos todos juntos !!
> 
> Bueno, a ver que os parece...
> 
> Salu2 ! de nuevo a todos !


Andrew... tu propuesta es buena.. ya que seremos muchos... pero tu sabes en que fechas estamos y a que hora se pone el sol!? Si vamos primero al Viena y luego pretendemos hacer magia en la calle.. ADIOS FILMACION!
De todos modos... el Viena también está lleno de victimas  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Así que... lo que diga la mayoria.. lo hablamos en el punto de encuentro el próximo sábado!!!
Saludos

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Si nos metemos en el viena no salimos!!!
quedamos a las 17, ergo nos movemos a las 18. Pedir chachara bla bla bal son las 19. Pensar salir, llegar acuerdo son las 19:30... anda ya!

Total, que si queremos street, primero hacemos street (ya nos presentamos en el Zurich y listos   :Lol:  ) y después viena.

En las Otras KDD´s, cuando nos metiamos en el viena, no salíamos  :117: 

Salve!

----------


## dante

seria un poco aparatoso grabar con el micro allí dentro   :Oops:

----------


## SIGLATTI

Si algien esta dispuesto para quedar a las 4 que lo diga y de 4 a 5 vamos haciendo un cafe los que podamos y a las 5 alli nos vemos todos y vamos a la street.

----------


## vulcano

O.K. Gracias. Ya lo he localizado.

Al final mi compñero tiene compromisos de ultima hora y creo que no podrá venir.
Sorry.

Saludos.

----------


## Némesis

No hay derecho.
La quedada más bonita que se ha montado hasta ahora y me la perderé.
¿POR QUÉ? ¿POR QUÉ?
 :(

----------


## mralonso

9,15 nada x aquí….

No es por nada pero tengo tradición de ver nada x aquí…
Si no os importa podríamos ir a algún bar que lo pongan ¿?

Es que en el pans no creo que tengan tele…

plissssssssssssssssss


por cierto: ai un mago de granollers zigalti, que e quedado con el en granollers a la1 aproximadamente, si alguien quire apuntare….

Por cierto luego iremos unos cuantos magos a una disco en areñs de mar…. A hacer un poco de magia, alguien se apuntara un rato ¿

Pdta: reconsiderar nada x aquí… si no me iré solo a un bar… no me lo pierdo.. 


Y nemesis, Por parte me alegro que no vengas, así te podré dedicar algún video ya que no estarás con nosotros ejejejej

Te are un juego para ti
Ejejej y te lo dedico, piensa en lo positivo..

Enserio… me sabe mal que no puedas estar….
pero bueno algún día vengo y quedamos ok ¿

----------


## dante

Bueno, estuvimos en un par de quedadas que fueron memorables, de allí el 5 espisodio de decklords... pero seguro que te echaremos de menos. :-( 
Nos vemos en la próxima!

----------


## Josep M.

Me apunto al zoo de Ricky!!!

Ueeee!

JM  :Wink1: 

P.D.: miraré si puedo preparar algo, pero no prometo...

----------


## Arnau

hola
al final no podré venir
que mis padres han decidido ir al pueblo

bueno, a la proxima intetaré venir al fin!

vinga vaya bien, y aver esas fotos!

salut!

----------


## mralonso

Vamos ¡ ¡¡ ¡   ¡ ¡¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡¡ ¡ ¡ ¡  que ya queda poco ¡ ¡¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ oí lo pasaremos en grande ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡¡ ¡ ¡ ¡

Será Inmemorable ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡¡ ¡ ¡¡ ¡ ¡

----------


## Némesis

> Será *Inmemorable* ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡¡ ¡ ¡¡ ¡ ¡


¡JO! ¿Tan mal lo pasaréis sin mi?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Andrew

Genial !!! hasta la fecha, la mejor quedada en la que he estado...!! me lo he pasado muy bien, muy buena compañia... y un abrazo a todos los asistentes. Me encanta haber conocido a todos los que he conocido !

Saludos a todos !

ahí va la foto de grupo....

QUE PUNTAZO EL GIRI VESTIDO DE CAPERUZITA ROJANEGRA-ALBINA!!

----------


## mralonso

sory por las faltas en este pc no tengo corector..

pus brutal ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  ¡¡¡¡¡

me lo e pasado en grande ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡¡ ¡ ¡ 

un festibal ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  ¡¡¡

lo del giri a sido una pasada ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡  ¡

i lo de la tia del panas............

un poco mas i le digo que s eprobara las bragas ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡  ¡ ¡ ¡

jajajajajajajajj

Me lo e pasado en grande de bustra compañia ¡ ¡ ¡¡  no canviaria este dia por nada ¡ ¡ ¡

por cierto.... haver si la proxima salis un poco a camara que si no el capitulo decklors sera dedicado a mi ajajajajaj



Pdta: No soi ningun loco del papel flach ¡ ¡¡ ¡ ¡ ¡

pdta2: nos vemos en el concurso ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡

----------


## mralonso

sory por las faltas en este pc no tengo corector..

pus brutal ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  ¡¡¡¡¡

me lo e pasado en grande ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡¡ ¡ ¡ 

un festibal ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  ¡¡¡

lo del giri a sido una pasada ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡  ¡

i lo de la tia del panas............

un poco mas y le digo que se probara las bragas ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡  ¡ ¡ ¡

jajajajajajajajj

Me lo e pasado en grande de bustra compañia ¡ ¡ ¡¡  no canviaria este dia por nada ¡ ¡ ¡ (menos nada x aui que me lo perdi ¡  ¡¡¡  ¡¡ ¡ ¡ ¡)

por cierto.... haver si la proxima salis un poco a camara que si no el capitulo decklors sera dedicado a mi ajajajajaj



Pdta: No soi ningun loco del papel flach ¡ ¡¡ ¡ ¡ ¡

pdta2: nos vemos en el concurso ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡

----------


## Josep M.

> sory por las faltas en este pc no tengo corector...


  :Lol:  

... Pasame tu corrector, tio! si es capaz de traducir eso, tiene que ser la leche...  :Smile1: 

JM  :Wink1: 

P.D.: Vigila con el flash. No te veo muy prudente, que digamos...  :roll:

----------


## MagoMero

Genial! fue muy buena... lástima que oscureció muy rápido y no pudiimos hacer mas magia en la calle!!!!

Que tias mas sosas aquellas a las que le hice el juego... ahora a esperar que Dante cuelque el vídeo!!!!

 :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Saludos

----------


## Sr.Sugenheim

ante todo me lo pase genial,aunque aun no tengo ni idea para mi es una satisfacción ver trucos y mas trucos espero aprender pronto aunque a veces como que no me veo muy capaz,en fin ,si no siempre me puedo dedicar al parchís!!!! 
en principio subir aquí uno de los vídeos de la cámara es muy bestia, hay algún lao ande colgarlas?

Bueno señores saludos a todos!!!!!

----------


## SIGLATTI

Que vamos a decir, GENIAL, en mayusculas, una gente fantastica, va bien eso de juntarse y comentar ideas y demás, y street magic para la proxima, estoy muy verde toavia, pero la verdad es que pica el gusanillo cuando se os ve.

Un saludo a todos.

Ejem, ejem, do del papel flash vamos a dejarlo......  :Wink:

----------


## mralonso

8-) 

lla me lo direis en el concurso ejejej que os quemare a todos ejjeejje

es broma...

a todos no...

que mi novia vendra 
jajajaj

----------


## vulcano

Bieeenn.
Yo tambien me uno a clamor de la quedada. Aunque siento mucho tenerme que haber ido antes y perderme lo que paso en el Viena. Supongo que ya contareis algo. 
Fue un placer conoceros a todos, y disfrutar del street cortito magic, pero intenso.
A ver si para la proxima me preparo algo y participo yo tambien.

Tengo fotos del guiri con el atuendo y siendo engañado por Adrew, pero no se como subirlas a la pagina.
¿alguna indicacion?.

Saludos a todos.
 :Oops:   :twisted:

----------


## vulcano

Voy a intentar subir algunas fotos. A ver si hay suerte.

----------


## vulcano

Bueno. Pues no era tan dificil poner las fotos.

----------


## vulcano

Engatusando al guiri

----------


## vulcano

La fiesta continua

----------


## vulcano

Alucinguiris

----------


## vulcano

Incauto de mi. ¿Como se me ocurre ir auna kdada sin mi baraja, aunque sea para la foto?!!!.
Asi que en la foto de grupo, aparecia yo, el unico sin baraja. Por eso he tenido que tirar de "Mágia"...

             ...la del Phothoshop claro  :Oops:  

Jejejeje. Saludos, y espero que disfruteis. :twisted:

----------


## mralonso

vulcano merci por ponerme en casi todas las fotos ejejjej

y bosotros, animaos y poner las buestras ¡ ¡¡ ¡

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Oye, que muchas gracias a todos. No hice nada porque no llevaba nada  :117:  pero me lo pasé en grande conociéndoos. Que Mago Majos sois. 

fíjate que A. Martin POR FIN hizo algo!!! fantástico además, estábamos todos flipando  :117:  para reyes ya sabemos que comprarnos. 

Y nada más, que a los que toca, nos vemos el sábado (diós que nivel, estoy perdido) y a los demás en las siguientes Quedadas. 

Por cierto MrAlonso (pero va por todos). Aquí os dejo un regalo 
http://revisor.com.ar/

----------


## MAURI

La verdad és que fue genial encontrarse con esta peña de superkracs!!
La próxima quedada prometo tirarme al ruedo!! Que ya va siendo hora!!

----------


## mralonso

MAURI, te lo tendre en quenta ejejje

----------


## A.Marin

> fíjate que A. Martin POR FIN hizo algo!!! fantástico además, estábamos todos flipando  para reyes ya sabemos que comprarnos.


 Martin!!!! Veras otros juegos que tengo preparados

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Martinez dicez?
 :117: 
Ole Ole! más más!

----------


## mralonso

bamos preparando la siguiente ?

x ejemplo 25 diciembre ?
ajaj

----------


## Ritxi

Si hay sitio para otro aprendiz de mago, me apunto otro dia con vosotros. Pero de momento yo solo "canuteo". No se haré alguna cosa, como mí nimo compañia.  :D

----------


## Andrew

> bamos preparando la siguiente ? x ejemplo 25 diciembre ?


Tio, estoy contigo... el problema es que... ¿te das cuenta de que el próximo 25 es navidad?

----------


## Bio

Si cambiais de dia yo tambien vendre, 

A ver si me traspasais un poco de fuerza magica   :Smile1:

----------


## vulcano

A mi tambien me gustaria. Pero el dia 25  :shock: ...me será imposible.

Saludines  :Wink:

----------


## vulcano

> vulcano merci por ponerme en casi todas las fotos ejejjej
> 
> y bosotros, animaos y poner las buestras ¡ ¡¡ ¡


No tienes que dar las gracias. Aunque me perdi casi todos los juegos, por hacer fotos, valio la pena  el "sacrificio".  :Oops:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Él lo decia con ironía  :117: 
Yo por compromisos familiares, desplazamientos y tal, estaré bastante fuera :( pero bueno, ya direis alguna fecha "más sensata"

----------


## Fabi The Clown

Bueno, como yo quiero estar en ese Encuentro en el cual sólo aportaría mis ganas de conoceros y pasarlo bien. Y antes de que alguien proponga el sábado 22 (que no me va bien)... Propongo el sábado 15!!

Qué tal? Os parece bien? Es una fecha magnífica!! A que sí!! :roll:

----------


## Ritxi

Puede ser en Domingo?

----------


## Josep M.

Como variación a los anteriores, deberíamos hacer los encuentros de invierno por la mañana. Así habrá luz para grabar, y tendremos tiempo para hacer magia por la calle. La última me supo a poco, y si hay más tiempo, los más reservados tenemos más opción a lanzarnos...

JM  :Wink1: 

P.D.: el finde del 15 no me va muy bien, pero adelante!!.

P.P.D: Y si colgais la(s) propuesta(s) en un nuevo hilo?

----------

